# New recipe



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm lookin for a few new recipes for ducks and geese! Anyone got any good ones wit directions how to cook em'?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

I would try the "Recipe" section for a recipe.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

HA yeah I haven't done much browsing on here yet thanks


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Cory Give utahgolf or stealthwaterfowl a PM they both have some good recipies.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can use the search engine in Recipes too. Just type in "duck" or "ducks".

Welcome to the Forum.


----------

